

Magnetic Compass Orientation in Birds Builds Case for Bio-Inspired Sensors - jcr
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2014/05/09.aspx

======
jcr
Related, but previously submitted without comment:

"Quantum positioning system steps in when GPS fails"

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22229694.000-quantum-p...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22229694.000-quantum-
positioning-system-steps-in-when-gps-fails.html)

